# Did you get a N3DS?



## A10pex (Mar 29, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone out there got one. I got one and it's beyond what I expected!

If you did what do you think about it.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 29, 2011)

No, not yet.  Bsy playing Pokemon, want to play Okamiden, none of the launch titles interest me atm.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes. It blew my mind when I activated the 3D. My eyes shed so many MANLY TEARS. God it was beautiful. D:

Edit: Also, now I have a way to transfer & trade Pokemon. YES!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 29, 2011)

Nope. Gonna wait five months till my birthday so I can give it some time to get more games out and study the opinions of other people.


----------



## Milo (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm soooo close to selling it :C

but that's not the 3DS's fault. I just have this problem where I sell anything I don't use 24/7


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 29, 2011)

I got mine a few minutes ago...

...

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee *nerdgasm*

It's like a freaking Virtual Boy, but that actually works.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 29, 2011)

I just want to see it in action. I just don't see how it could be done, but I am excited. Anyone have a good link that explains how it works?


----------



## Milo (Mar 29, 2011)

oh, and I figure I should mention, the camera feature is totally awesome. I mean yea, .3 MP is AWFUL, but the 3D feature works a LOT better than I thought. I figured it was simply going to display 3D on a palette, rather than actually take it in full 3D... so yay


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Mar 29, 2011)

ok i got this thing on mid night like a real nerd  and i fell in love with. the 3d is awesome and ive never had so much fun with a camera lol, i give it 2 thumbs up, but my only problems i have to say about it is the battery life  -- oh and dont ignore that 3 hour 3d limit unless you want to figure out why they put that warning there like i did T_T (12:30-8:45AM)


----------



## A10pex (Mar 29, 2011)

About the battery, I like how they included the charging cradle. Whenever I get home I just "pop" it into it place and it starts charging just like setting it down. It was a good move on nintendos end.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 29, 2011)

Nope, just bought a DS Lite after losing my old DS. Getting a 3DS would be pointless, as any 3D games I'd get would be ignored because they aren't Pokemon.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

No. Portable gaming devices are utter shit.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Mar 29, 2011)

A10pex said:


> About the battery, I like how they included the charging cradle. Whenever I get home I just "pop" it into it place and it starts charging just like setting it down. It was a good move on nintendos end.


 
yes the cradle is definitely a good feature. i also like the joy-stick on this ds, Nintendo has always had a bad rap for their joy-sticks and this on just seems more sturdy and reliable then any others that they have produced


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Mar 29, 2011)

Grycho said:


> No. Portable gaming devices are utter shit.


 
pokemon is the bomb!


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> pokemon is the bomb!


 
It's pretty silly. I don't see what's so fun about teens training their pets to be blood hungry beasts that live to harm each other. Animal violence was never exactly my thing.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 29, 2011)

Didn't get it, not even going to consider it until they cut the price in half, and come out with _much_ better games.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Mar 29, 2011)

Grycho said:


> It's pretty silly. I don't see what's so fun about teens training their pets to be blood hungry beasts that live to harm each other. Animal violence was never exactly my thing.


 
true, but watching cute pets that look like they are a 3 year olds stuff animal beat the living snot out of each other for measly amounts of yen is amusing


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 29, 2011)

Too broke from my trips atm to get one  I would like one in the future though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> true, but watching cute pets that look like they are a 3 year olds stuff animal beat the living snot out of each other for measly amounts of yen is amusing


 
The entire concept promotes animal violence to children. This is how dog fights get started.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 29, 2011)

Ugggggggggggh.

I hate when faggots bitch n' moan about pokemon and say it's the shit.

When it's not.

I mean, It's not a _bad _game, I just don't see the point in pokemon games anymore. Like in the end your just going to hack them all or hack rare candies so you make them better .etc

This is why I don't play Pokemon anymore, It's long and Grindy as fuck.

And also, No pokemon game will* ever* be as good as gen 2.


----------



## Milo (Mar 29, 2011)

Grycho said:


> The entire concept promotes animal violence to children. This is how dog fights get started.


 
what the hell?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Ugggggggggggh.
> 
> I hate when faggots bitch n' moan about pokemon and say it's the shit.
> 
> ...


 Gen 1 was the only good set. The rest introduced next to nothing its just a new place with a few new creatures but the same poor graphics and exact playstyle. I had "pocket monsters white" with a translator patch and I felt like I was playing red again.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Gen 1 was the only good set. The rest introduced next to nothing its just a new place with a few new creatures but the same poor graphics and exact playstyle. I had "pocket monsters white" with a translator patch and I felt like I was playing red again.


 
i do agree that the games havent changed one bit besides names and the pokemon, but in any case all they are doing is milking it dry


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 29, 2011)

Grycho said:


> The entire concept promotes animal violence to children. This is how dog fights get started.


 
GTFO from my FAF and go back to eating tofu, thanks.


----------



## SilFerWolf (Mar 29, 2011)

Got the 3DS. No 3D games yet, just playing Pokemon.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 30, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> And also, No pokemon game will* ever* be as good as gen 2.


I have a soft spot for the original Generation 2 too.  Which is probably why I've logged over 130 hours into Heartgold:  Everything you loved about the 2nd generation setting all over again (except for the obvious chiptunes and 8-bit sprites), with the added features of Gen IV, most notable the GTS.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 30, 2011)

Thread getting a little offtopic here >.> Yes we know you hate Pokemon, now do it in the proper thread.

I won't be getting one. Several reason... mostly I'm broke (due living out of home fuckers), my bf is already getting one, and no good games on release. Haven't actually seen the 3d at work though, but even then I doubt I'll get getting one straight away. I might wait till they roll out the next model which fixes some of the hardware problems I've been reading about.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, our local Freddy's has a display for it -- though too bad it's not a demo unit.


----------



## Azure (Mar 30, 2011)

No. I'm still really busy with my N64.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Mar 30, 2011)

Got mine on launch with Street Fighter.  I love Streetpass a ton.  It's cool to pass by random people that have it, I've found like 10 people in my school alone.  

The only thing that bugs me is the aspect ratio compared to the DS.  I don't like that stretched, pixelated view on my old DS games.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Mar 31, 2011)

RoqsWolf said:


> The only thing that bugs me is the aspect ratio compared to the DS.  I don't like that stretched, pixelated view on my old DS games.


 
yeah but hopefully all the new games for it wont have that problem


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 31, 2011)

And why is the OP tagging "N" onto it? They haven't tagged N onto their consoles since the 90's. OHBOYMUM YOU GOT ME THE NWII, it's the evolution of the NGamecube? I use my NDS when on the road, and leave my NDS Lite at home. My best mate picked up a NDSi, and I'm suuuuuper jealous.

...oh wait, they don't do that :l


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 31, 2011)

RoqsWolf said:


> The only thing that bugs me is the aspect ratio compared to the DS.  I don't like that stretched, pixelated view on my old DS games.


Stretched to fit?  That's my biggest gripe about LCD screens, if it doesn't match the native resolution then it looks funny.  For comparison, when you play a GBA game on the DS (with its slightly smaller screen resolution) you get a slight black border around the LCD screen (not that you can really tell).  I hear Nintendo's already released a few firmware updates, so I hope stretched/centered display mode is one of the changes.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 31, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> And why is the OP tagging "N" onto it? They haven't tagged N onto their consoles since the 90's. OHBOYMUM YOU GOT ME THE NWII, it's the evolution of the NGamecube? I use my NDS when on the road, and leave my NDS Lite at home. My best mate picked up a NDSi, and I'm suuuuuper jealous.
> 
> ...oh wait, they don't do that :l


 
It's an optional tag really. The only system that doesn't officially use it is Wii (despite the fact that some people still say it anyway, AND WITHOUT ABBREVIATING). For some unknown reason (maybe copyright?) it was backwards for Gamecube (GCN...).


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 1, 2011)

"GCN", shows up nothing related to Nintendo at all on my Google :v


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 1, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> "GCN", shows up nothing related to Nintendo at all on my Google :v


 
That is pretty weird, but I got results from "Nintendo GCN". And apparently the abbreviation was only reversed for Western audiences...


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 1, 2011)

Milo said:


> what the hell?





Ibuuyk said:


> GTFO from my FAF and go back to eating tofu, thanks.



'twas irony

If you've seen me post before, you'd know I'm anything but a hippy.


----------



## Kenji (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm going to wait and see what games are going to be available, and for the price to come down before I even consider getting one. Would like to see one in person though, I wonder if they have them on display anywhere, might have a peek around later today.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Apr 2, 2011)

although i did get it opening night (cause my old ds was on its last leg) i still feel like it does cost to much, but it wasn't bad with the turn it your old one deal that gamestop had


----------



## Ley (Apr 2, 2011)

It is so amazing ;A;

Playing black on it. <3


----------



## RailRide (Apr 2, 2011)

RoqsWolf said:


> The only thing that bugs me is the aspect ratio compared to the DS.  I don't like that stretched, pixelated view on my old DS games.


 
Page 31 of the manual you probably didn't read says you can "de-stretch" DS titles by holding down [Start] or [Select] while tapping the game's icon on the home screen.

I have no interest in Pokemon, so I started with a couple of racing titles, Asphalt 3D and Ridge Racer 3D. The visual effect isn't "jump out at you", but "look deep into it", kind of like 3D holographic images, except in full CG. There is a definite "sweet spot" that is directly in front of the screen--move it anywhere else and you'll see double images.

Interesting little feature is the activity log, that tracks your playtime and displays statistics from the built-in pedometer. Apparently the more steps you take carrying the unit around in your pocket (in suspend mode), the more points you earn toward "play coins" which can be used in certain titles that use them.


---PCJ


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 3, 2011)

RailRide said:


> Page 31 of the manual you probably didn't read says you can "de-stretch" DS titles by holding down [Start] or [Select] while tapping the game's icon on the home screen.


Hmm.  But can you set it to do that by default?


----------



## LLiz (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone worried about battery life should look at one of these things: 
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/...ber-testing-nykos-third-party-3ds-battery.ars

It's freakin huge, but apparently doubles the battery life, great for aeroplanes I suppose... anyway, I might get me a 3DS this afternoon, Kmart have them for AU$288 (RRP is AU$350).


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Apr 3, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Anyone worried about battery life should look at one of these things:
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/...ber-testing-nykos-third-party-3ds-battery.ars
> .


 
O_O i want. but omfg it is huge


----------



## DragonRift (Apr 3, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Anyone worried about battery life should look at one of these things:
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/...ber-testing-nykos-third-party-3ds-battery.ars
> 
> It's freakin huge, but apparently doubles the battery life, great for aeroplanes I suppose... anyway, I might get me a 3DS this afternoon, Kmart have them for AU$288 (RRP is AU$350).


 
Or simply wait for the next model 3DS to get released, which is inevitably going to happen if you know Nintendo's track record with portables.  Â¬_Â¬

Probably called the "3DS Lite" or something of the sort.  I personally can't understand the mad rush for this thing.  Yeah, it'll be all sorts of kick-ass awesome down the road, but why did all of you race out the door to slap down $250 on a handheld that has practically no software worth owning... or at least spending more than an hour on before getting bored?

I'm still surprised they're holding onto that archaic "friend-code" crap.


----------



## RailRide (Apr 4, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Hmm.  But can you set it to do that by default?



Doesn't say in the manual, so I doubt it.  I didn't spot any settings on the home screen menu that pertain to DS software in particular. Then again as of this writing, I have yet to run any of my regular DS titles on the unit .

---PCJ


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 4, 2011)

DragonRift said:


> Or simply wait for the next model 3DS to get released, which is inevitably going to happen if you know Nintendo's track record with portables.  Â¬_Â¬
> 
> Probably called the "3DS Lite" or something of the sort.  I personally can't understand the mad rush for this thing.  Yeah, it'll be all sorts of kick-ass awesome down the road, but why did all of you race out the door to slap down $250 on a handheld that has practically no software worth owning... or at least spending more than an hour on before getting bored?
> 
> I'm still surprised they're holding onto that archaic "friend-code" crap.


 
There actually wasn't a mad rush for it, quite the opposite in fact. Retailers were loaded with them...and after a week, were still loaded with them.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm still pissed at Nintendo about the whole "price depends on what retailers say" thing, yeah, thanks a bunch. There's also no system selling games at launch that I absolutely must get, the only one that vaguely interests me is Street Fighter seeing as I never got it on the consoles, but it's not something I'd buy a whole new system for alone. I've been at the launch window party for the past few Nintendo systems, but I'm passing this one. :v


----------



## chompskey (Apr 5, 2011)

My friend got one, and I was kind of excited - but after seeing at at PAX and then at launch when she got it, I kind of stopped wanting one right away. The 3D is neat, but I (personally) find myself leaving it off more often then on because of the fairly precise angle it has to be held at. And DS games look too blurry and washed out for my liking on the 3DS - you _can_ set it to the DS' native resolution, but then the game looks way smaller than on a regular DS.

That, plus crappy battery life and kind of crappy launch titles make me not really care about it. When other games come out, I'll be excited, for sure. But for now I'll just wait for the next iteration, my DS Lite works just fine.


----------

